# High Quality Essential Oils



## Superblonde64 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have found that the scent of essential oils straight from the bottle are not always pleasing. How do you determine what to mix in order to make it smell good? :?


----------



## Woodi (Mar 3, 2010)

There is a blend calculator on Rainbow Meadow's site.....here:

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter/calc_eoblend/blendselect.php

Notice that the eo's read from left to right in the chart, not up/down. I had a divil of a time finding the scents I wanted, cuz I was reading the columns.

OR: another way to test scent blends yourself, is to stick a Q-tip into one scent; another Q-tip into another scent, as many as you like....then hold the Q-tips together into a little 'bouquet' and sniff.....or rub on the back of your hand and keep sniffing. In time, the scents change due to the composition of your skin, your blood type etc....


----------

